# Plants for a dark tank



## goldfishkiller (Mar 26, 2003)

What kind of plants don't need alot of light?


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Plastic ones :smile:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Anubias, Java fern, Crypto's, Java moss, to name a few....


----------

